# Gaddy Group



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Mr Wilson shot lots of Gadwals last year and wanted to do a big bunch exploding out of the marsh.  So I obliged him...


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Awesome work! Gadwalls look awesome when you get a big mature bird with a big ole mohawk...not too many other birds look as good in the bag...to me at least...kind of a subtle beauty...
Kinda like the wood duck is the skinny blonde with the perfect tan skin with a sun dress on and the gadwall is the brunette wearing jeans and a halter top and maybe a few freckles, but she's got huge boobs...hahaha


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Beautiful work! 8) 

SB, I never knew the gadwall was my type of girl. I keep getting stuck with wood ducks though.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm with Stablebuck... Gimme the brunettes (cept I'd rather see her with tats vs. huge t*ts) over the blondes! IMO, the Gaddy is the unsung beauty of the duck world!

I really like how far down the belly the speckling is on that far right bird.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

To most folks Gaddys are just an ugly "gray" duck. Take a minute and look at each individual bird in this group. There are no two ducks alike. For example, check out the head and neck markings on the far left bird. Yancey noticed the belly markings on the far right one, and check out that ONE brown feather on the rump of the middle bottom bird! (yes, I posed him that way on purpose  ) Each one has subtle differences that make it unique. Just one of the reasons I love my _"job"_ so much. I get to see all this beauty close up and watch it come to life by my own two hands. It's brutal, but someone has to do it... :mrgreen:

BTW stuckduck, thanks for getting me all worked up this morning! Now I need to go find my "brunette" wife...


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

8) brown chicken brown cow!


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Great job as always Tex. I am one that thinks of the Gaddy as an ugly grey duck , but they are one of my favorites to hunt. Love the way they commit to a spread.


----------



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

Tex, count me in this season, your work is B-U-T-FUL.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Mallardhead12 said:


> Tex, count me in this season, your work is B-U-T-FUL.


OK, got ya down.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

stablebuck said:


> brown chicken brown cow!


Who are the sexiest barnyard animals?


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

pretty sweet, I love seeing those big ole white bellies and whites patches coming into the dekes, gads are a great decoying bird.


----------



## freepunk (Sep 17, 2007)

Killer mount. On the list to get done one of these days. Nice work as usual!


----------

